# How do you score 5 spot targets?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

White = 5 points, both blue rings around the white = 4 points. Record x's shot for tiebreakers. 12 ends, 5 arrows/end = 60 arrows total. 25 w/ 5x's possible for each end, 300 w/ 60x's = perfect score. If shooting official timing, then 4 minutes to shoot the 5 arrow end. Lot of local shoots don't time ends, but stuff like State, Sectional and National level shoots do so usually best to practice and work on the timing if you're a slower shooter so it doesn't catch you be surprise at a larger, official, tournament.

>>------>


----------

